# Plc und Cnc



## meschede (12 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hat vielleicht jemand hier ahnung,wie der Plc ein texteditor ,wo darauf ein *Cnc programme* geschrieben wurde einlesen kann

danke erstmal


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2009)

Bahnhof? Was soll wie erfolgen?


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2009)

Ich glaube, er will wissen, wie man ein "CNC-Programm", dass im "Texteditor" geschrieben wurde in die Steuerung einlesen kann...

Wenn er in der Lage ist, vernünftige 3D-Modelle im Editor satzweise zu schreiben: Hut ab!!!

http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za685/cnc/programmierung.htm#programmstruktur


Vielleicht sollte er sich mal Shopmill oder ähnliches ansehen und sich mit der Funktion und den Abläufen vertraut machen...

http://www.automation.siemens.com/mc/mc-sol/de/410610ca-31ce-11d7-b4f2-0050da4caaa9/index.aspx


Vielleicht verrät er ja noch genauer, was er möchte (wenn er kann)


Gruß,


dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2009)

Und was hat dies mit der PLC zu tun?


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verrät er ja noch genauer, was er möchte (wenn er kann)




Ich habe (mal wieder) keine Ahnung...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLC


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2009)

Nimm lieber diesen Link


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2009)

Das steht doch bei mir auch (mitten)drin... Aber noch weiß ja auch keiner, was er will


----------



## meschede (12 November 2009)

Also leute,da ich in der SPS-Welt neu bin und  meine Deutschsprache nicht so perfekt ist,habt ihr mich falsche verstanden.Ist auch mein Fehler,da ich wenig erklärt habe.Was ich eigentlich wollte ,habe ich skizziert und steht im Datei Bsp_2.doc.Vielleicht kommt ihr besser zu recht damit.


----------



## bike (12 November 2009)

Warum soll das Programm in die PLC?
Verfahren tut die NC und wenn du ein Programm geschrieben hast wird es von der NC ausgeführt nicht von der PLC.

Also so wie du beschrieben hast funktioniert es nicht.
Du kannst Achsen über den FC18 mit der PLC fahren, aber du kannst dem Baustein kein Programm übergeben.

Es macht Sinn wenn du uns erklärst was du machen willst.
Dann kommen wir zum wie du das Ziel erreichst


bike


----------



## meschede (13 November 2009)

@ Axel: Ich weiß doch verfahren tut die NC und meine Achsen kann ich schon mal beliebig fahren.Was ich da skizziert habe ,dachte ich wäre auch ein mögliche lösung gewessen um meine Achsen zu fahren  aber wahrscheinlich nicht.





L'ignorant c'est celui qui croit tout connaitre.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 November 2009)

Was ist die eigentliche Aufgabenstellung? Ein Programm aus einem Texteditor in die CNC bringen?


----------



## meschede (13 November 2009)

@Rainer Hönle:Ich hatte so gedacht:Ein Programm aus einem Texteditor in die PLC zu bringen und mit der Zyklisch Datenaustauscht zwischen PLC und NC,führt denn die NC das Programm.







L'ignorant c'est celui qui croit tout connaitre.


----------



## bike (13 November 2009)

meschede schrieb:


> @ Axel: Ich weiß doch verfahren tut die NC und meine Achsen kann ich schon mal beliebig fahren.Was ich da skizziert habe ,dachte ich wäre auch ein mögliche lösung gewessen um meine Achsen zu fahren  aber wahrscheinlich nicht.



Ein Programm von aussen über die PLC in die NC geht direkt nicht. 
Warum auch? 
Einzelne Achsen kannst du mit dem FC 15/18 aus dem Grundprogramm verfahren. 
Über PI Dienste kannst du Aufträge der NC geben, doch das ist nicht so ganz einfach.
Welche NC ist denn eigentlich installiert? Und was ist dein Problem?


bike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 November 2009)

Warum nicht das Programm direkt in die CNC laden?


----------



## meschede (13 November 2009)

(Ein Programm von aussen über die PLC in die NC geht direkt nicht):das wollte ich wissen.
die NC-I ist hier installiert.


----------

